

New Exoplanet Discovery Is Life Imitating Star Wars - rblion
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/09/new-binary-star-exoplanet/

======
rblion
more detailed:

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=tatooine-
pl...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=tatooine-planet)

